# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  چرا ریسک پروژه های جاوا بالاست؟

## rahimit

با سلام ... دوستان اگر مقاله ای ، مطلبی در این مورد دارید خیلی ممنون میشم که بزارید

----------


## vahidalvandi

فکر می کنم که در ایران تفاوت بین java و php به خوبی درک نمی شود و واقعا کاری را باید با جاوا انجام بشه با سایر زبان ها هم میشه انجام داد با این تفاوت که جاوا گرون و سخت تره

----------


## محمد فدوی

> با سلام ... دوستان اگر مقاله ای ، مطلبی در این مورد دارید خیلی ممنون میشم که بزارید


بر چه اساس این فرض رو کردی که ریسک پروژه‌‌های جاوا بالاست؟

----------


## rostam_2016

سلام
البته هنوز خوب جا نیافتاده اما جاوا امکانات فوق العاده ای داره

----------


## mostafabahrami

> بر چه اساس این فرض رو کردی که ریسک پروژه‌‌های جاوا بالاست؟


واقعا! جاوا چه ریسکی داره؟
اگه منظور برای مشتریه که ریسکی نداره. شاید هزینه بیشتری (اونم نه تو همه پروژه ها) بخاد بده و اگه قرار باشه ریسک دیگه ای برای مشتری داشته باشه بعیده به نوع زبانش بستگی داشته باشه یا فقط به منحصر به جاوا باشه.
حالا برا برنامه نویس شاید ریسک باشه اونم بخاطر بلندپروازی و گنده گویی خود برنامه نویسه. متاسفانه برخی تا یه ذره کدنویسی یاد میگیرن اسم خودشونو میزارن برنامه نویس و سفارش کار میگیرن و گاها تو حین انجام پروژه تازه با برخی امکانات آشنا میشن (البته این قضیه اصلش کار روتینی هست اصلا تا کسی پروژه کار نکنه داشته هاش تست نمیشه و به داشته هاش اضافه نمیشه و لازمه این کار اینه که یه اصول و در حد قابل قبول توانایی و اطلاعاتشو داشته باشن و شروع به کار کنن و در خلالش به تجربیاتشون اضافه کنن)  که بازم این قضیه محدود به جاوا نیست و اصلا بحث زبان مطرح نیست به شخص خود برنامه نویس برمیگرده.

----------


## vahid-p

برای هر زمینه ای متفاوته. برای وب خب php خیلی ساده تر هست و ترجیحا بسیاری از پروژه ها به زبان php انجام میشه. و کلا اکثر وبسایت ها خدمات پیچیده ای ندارن، عضویت، پست گذاشتن، آپلود و... اون هم با کاربران نچندان زیاد.

اما وقتی تعداد کاربرها زیاد باشه پرفورمنس مطرح میشه و امکاناتی که وجود داره. به عنوان مثال یک وبسایت بخواد از پردازش تصویر در خدماتش استفاده کنه، طراح باید ببینه آیا مثلا به زبان php لایبرری برای اینکار وجود داره یا خیر. لایبرری های یک زبان به انتخاب اون زبان برای ساخت برنامه کمک زیادی میکنند.

جاوا خوشبختانه لایبرری های فراوانی براش نوشته شده و دلیل اینکه تو ایران کمتر استفاده میشد شاید کمبود برنامه نویس در این زبان هست. هر چند با وجود اندروید دیگه جاوا رو تقریبا بسیاری از افراد در سطح معقولی بلدن. قبلا این مسائل بیشتر مطرح بود تا الان. چند سالی هست جاوا در ایران هم به وفوور استفاده میشه و اکثر اپلیکیشن های اندروید به زبان جاوا نوشته شده، پس ریسکش بالا نیست!

در خصوص نرم افزارهای دسکتاپ، عملا در ایران نرم افزارهای دسکتاپ زیاد تولید نمیشه و همچنین برنامه نویس های C#‎‎‎‎‎‎ بیشتر هستن. که به دلیل سیاست دانشگاهها و مدارس فنی و حرفه ای بوده و اگر جاوا بیشتر تدریس میشد، الان نرم افزارها به زبان جاوا بیشتر بود. چون برای نرم افزارهای ایرانی چندان کار پیچیده ای انجام نمیدن که کد نیتیو نیاز باشه و جاوا پرفرمنس لازم رو در این زمینه هم خواهد داشت. اگر در ایران ویندوز رایگان نبود (!) بسیاری از کاربرها به سمت لینوکس میرفتن و اونوقت سازنده نرم افزار ترجیح میداد یه JRE همراه با نرم افزار به مشتری بده و طرف دوست داره از ویندوز استفاده کنه یا لینوکس یا مک!

------------------------------------
من فکر میکنم اگر جاوا یه کار دیگه رو هم انجام بده، میتونه خیلی خیلی موفق باشه. به دلیل همین JRE بسیاری به سمت جاوا نمیرن و دوست دارن اپلیکیشن بدون وابستگی اجرا بشه، اگر جاوا بیاد و اجازه خروجی گرفتن برای سیستم های مختلف رو بده، اونوقت اقبال بیشتری در زمینه دسکتاپ خواهد داشت (فکر کنم چنین برنامه ای رو در آینده دارن)
ضمنا باید فکری به حال اپلیکیشن های Universal بکنه. الان مایکروسافت یه کارهایی هر چند کامل نیست رو برای ویندوز دسکتاپ و موبایل انجام داده. البته J2ME تقریبا چنین هدفی رو داشته، اما J2ME قدیمی چندان به درد الان نمیخوره. مگر اینکه تحول عظیمی در اون ایجاد بشه

----------

